# I surgerymaxxed from 4/10 to 7/10. AMA.



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 3, 2022)

Procedures done over the years:
- Rhinoplasty
- Body hair reduction (laser)
- Teeth whitening
- Eyesight surgery (LASIK)
- Gynecomastia (glands excision)
- Submental liposuction
- A second rhinoplasty
- Jaw implant
- Buccal fat removal
- Zygo bones augmentation with fillers (recurring)
- Eyebrow fillers to make eyes hooded (recurring)
- Botox to lower eyebrow level (recurring)
- Hair Dudasteride microinjections (recurring)

Please don't ask me to share pictures, locations, etc. Only ask me about costs, recovery, impact, etc.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 3, 2022)

youre a 6/10 at best just stop and kys


----------



## zv1212 (Jul 3, 2022)

no pics


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 3, 2022)

How does your jaw implant look? Any pics of it?

Btw you didn't need laser body hair reduction. You can just pluck them instead @volcelfatcel


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 3, 2022)

this no pics shit. you post no pics because you look like shit, post them and ill run you on tinder for myself to see if youre a chadlite. seen too may niggers who say theyve ascended then get absolutely mollywopped on tinder


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 3, 2022)

I was rated by WW and psdhunter. I am not making stuff up, nor do I have a reason to.


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 3, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> How does your jaw implant look? Any pics of it?
> 
> Btw you didn't need laser body hair reduction. You can just pluck them instead @volcelfatcel


I always opt for permanent solutions when given the choice. It saves a lot of effort, and it wasn't expensive anyway.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 3, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> I was rated by WW and psdhunter. I am not making stuff up, nor do I have a reason to.


LOL WW is absolute fucking shit. Your tinder results will tell you your smv. ive seen him rate 6/10s while they go on tinder and do ass. If you arent getting 100+ likes your first day on tinder, consider yourself sub 7


----------



## SeiGun (Jul 3, 2022)

no pic no prove
how many people you slayed compare to before?


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 3, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> LOL WW is absolute fucking shit. Your tinder results will tell you your smv. ive seen him rate 6/10s while they go on tinder and do ass. If you arent getting 100+ likes your first day on tinder, consider yourself sub 7


You're wrong, Tinder depends greatly on where you are. I London I barely got any, while in Russia I landed a date every single night during my 10 day stay there.


----------



## Deleted member 7073 (Jul 3, 2022)

Who does your filler? Do you worry about migration? What kind of filler, etc.


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 3, 2022)

Bumface33 said:


> Who does your filler? Do you worry about migration? What kind of filler, etc.


Assuming you're talking about the zygos, the brand is Radiesse. Wonderful results. No bad effects or complications, not even temporarily. It is typically (and I guess, best) done by a maxillofacial surgeon with experience in facial aesthetics.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 3, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> You're wrong, Tinder depends greatly on where you are. I London I barely got any, while in Russia I landed a date every single night during my 10 day stay there.


you barely get any in london because youre sub 6 there you fool. Location matters i agree but youre no universal 7, keep that in mind.


----------



## StuffedFrog (Jul 3, 2022)

where the before and after


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 3, 2022)

SeiGun said:


> no pic no prove
> how many people you slayed compare to before?


In my description, I mention that I had just reached this status. I am yet to experience the results.


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 3, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> you barely get any in london because youre sub 6 there you fool. Location matters i agree but youre no universal 7, keep that in mind.


Nigga I had just ascended to 7 like, yesterday. You're just jelly you're a long way from it. 
My comparison of Russia vs London was when I was a 5.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 3, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> Nigga I had just ascended to 7 like, yesterday. You're just jelly you're a long way from it.
> My comparison of Russia vs London was when I was a 5.


you literally admitted youre borderline incel in london dude. You look like ass and youre in denial. Your harmony is fucked bro just give up


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Jul 3, 2022)

I agree with Blackgymax completely, this is a useless post considering you have posted no pics to prove that you're a 7/10 which is as you may know a full on Chadlite. No proof to substantiate the claim of you being a 7/10 chadlite = useless.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 3, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> Nigga I had just ascended to 7 like, yesterday. You're just jelly you're a long way from it.
> My comparison of Russia vs London was when I was a 5.


landing a date doesnt even mean shit. The fact that you think "landing a date every night" you were in russia for a week is just a joke. ill repeat it again, if youre not getting atleast 100+ likes first day with plenty of girls being super responsive regardless of the dumb shit you say or acting like a hoe, youre sub 7. Take it or leave it kid


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 3, 2022)

OK


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 3, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> I agree with Blackgymax completely, this is a useless post considering you have posted no pics to prove that you're a 7/10 which is as you may know a full on Chadlite. No proof to substantiate the claim of you being a 7/10 chadlite = useless.


the fact that he said RUSSIA? That fucking place is in a war for fucks sake looking for a way out of that shit.


----------



## Deleted member 18361 (Jul 3, 2022)

permanent fillers r dangerous


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 3, 2022)

tesseract said:


> permanent fillers r dangerous


Absolutely true. The ones I get are temporary.


----------



## 6.5PSL (Jul 3, 2022)

Honestly most people that claim 7/10 are 5.5-6 at best


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 3, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> the fact that he said RUSSIA? That fucking place is in a war for fucks sake looking for a way out of that shit.


Hey retard, where did I mention that I went to Russia THIS year? That was last year. 
And GTFOH. 
I'm genuinely here to answer questions on the pros and cons of certain procedures. Go troll elsewhere.


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Jul 3, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> the fact that he said RUSSIA? That fucking place is in a war for fucks sake looking for a way out of that shit.


lmao exactly it's just western passport halo Russia is literally getting buried by sanctions bitches wanna leave and they're gonna latch on to anyone


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 3, 2022)

6.5PSL said:


> Honestly most people that claim 7/10 are 5.5-6 at best


thats what im pretty sure he is


----------



## ballskin (Jul 3, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> Procedures done over the years:
> - Rhinoplasty
> - Body hair reduction (laser)
> - Teeth whitening
> ...


How much for rhino and did you change the width or shape


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 3, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> lmao exactly it's just western passport halo Russia is literally getting buried by sanctions bitches wanna leave and they're gonna latch on to anyone


I never said I'm Western; and never said I went there during the war.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 3, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> Hey retard, where did I mention that I went to Russia THIS year? That was last year.
> And GTFOH.
> I'm genuinely here to answer questions on the pros and cons of certain procedures. Go troll elsewhere.


the second you post your face im going to run a tinder experiment on you and watch you get 30 likes in 24 hours in toronto mr.7/10


----------



## ballskin (Jul 3, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> lmao exactly it's just western passport halo Russia is literally getting buried by sanctions bitches wanna leave and they're gonna latch on to anyone


Sanctions failed and everywhere is facing a recession right now


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 3, 2022)

ballskin said:


> How much for rhino and did you change the width or shape


Assuming first rhino, it was $1800.
Changed the shape, it was very hooked and big.
Second rhino was to fix functional issues caused by the first (dumbass) surgeon.


----------



## ballskin (Jul 3, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> the second you post your face im going to run a tinder experiment on you and watch you get 30 likes in 24 hours in toronto mr.7/10


Tinder blacklists you if you make different accounts though


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 3, 2022)

ballskin said:


> Tinder blacklists you if you make different accounts though


im going to buy a new sim and change my IP just for him.


----------



## Deleted member 18361 (Jul 3, 2022)

forum is coping cuz OP is fucking russian stacies. reminder most russian guys are balding and ugly so even a 6/10 for this forums standards is chad there


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 3, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> you literally admitted youre borderline incel in london dude. You look like ass and youre in denial. Your harmony is fucked bro just give up


Just for the record, that's not me in the display picture. It's some random pic from Google.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 3, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> Just for the record, that's not me in the display picture. It's some random pic from Google.


i know


----------



## FloridaDude (Jul 3, 2022)

Itt: no pics


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 3, 2022)

I am new here. I didn't know that posting pics for such a thread was deemed mandatory by some.


----------



## Pakicel (Jul 3, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> thats what im pretty sure he is


5.5-6/10 is still good tbh.


----------



## Pakicel (Jul 3, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> I am new here. I didn't know that posting pics for such a thread was deemed mandatory by some.


You prolly didn't ascend to chadlite. Surgery can't do that. You're prolly a mtn-htn.


----------



## freshpeppermint (Jul 3, 2022)

- Hair Dudasteride microinjections (recurring)

Might talking more about this? What does it do and why?


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 3, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> You prolly didn't ascend to chadlite. Surgery can't do that. You're prolly a mtn-htn.


Face wise I was rated a 7. Overall, I don't consider myself a chadlite due to me average height.


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 3, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> Face wise I was rated a 7. Overall, I don't consider myself a chadlite due to my average height (which is actually below average in some countries).


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 3, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> Face wise I was rated a 7. Overall, I don't consider myself a chadlite due to me average height.


bruh for the last time, it doesnt fucking matter what youre rated. Your RESULTS is what matters. ratings FOLLOW RESULTS. The whole point of ratings is to predict how well you would do. not the other way around lmfao


----------



## Pakicel (Jul 3, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> Face wise I was rated a 7. Overall, I don't consider myself a chadlite due to me average height.


WW can't rate that well.


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 3, 2022)

freshpeppermint said:


> - Hair Dudasteride microinjections (recurring)
> 
> Might talking more about this? What does it do and why?


This is a new treatment for hair. It is for people who prefer not to take DHT blockers orally, due to the severe side effects. In this procedure, the substance gets directly injected into your sculp, thus preventing it from going through your blood stream. In other words, it is placed right where it should be. 
Think of it as microneedling with a drug in it.


----------



## Pakicel (Jul 3, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> bruh for the last time, it doesnt fucking matter what youre rated. Your RESULTS is what matters. ratings FOLLOW RESULTS. The whole point of ratings is to predict how well you would do. not the other way around lmfao


He's just coping because he spent a lot of money on surgeries and is still a normie jfl. Why do you think he hasn't shared pics? Because HE KNOWS he isn't anywhere near chadlite.


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Jul 3, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> Procedures done over the years:
> - Rhinoplasty
> - Body hair reduction (laser)
> - Teeth whitening
> ...


Why would you get buccal fat removal? Was it minor?


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Jul 3, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> youre a 6/10 at best just stop and kys


Your vibe and your signature... the juxtaposition


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Jul 3, 2022)

What kind of jaw implant (custom vs. off the shelf)? Price? Doctor?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 3, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> Your vibe and your signature... the juxtaposition


kek


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 3, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> Why would you get buccal fat removal? Was it minor?


Yeah, the effect of this surgery only serves as a COMPLEMENT to having prominent zygos. It will amplify the hollow cheeks effect a bit. Done alone, I don't think it would make much of a difference.


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 3, 2022)

Chinlet Ascension said:


> What kind of jaw implant (custom vs. off the shelf)? Price? Doctor?


Custom. Material is called PEEK. Cost around $6000. Aim for a maxillofacial surgeon.


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 3, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> bruh for the last time, it doesnt fucking matter what youre rated. Your RESULTS is what matters. ratings FOLLOW RESULTS. The whole point of ratings is to predict how well you would do. not the other way around lmfao


This forum fucking doesn’t get it 

I ran salludon and Larsa on bumble, both did bad 

But a tiktok twink who’d get rated 5 here slayed 

But male gazers worship salludon (a normie)


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 3, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> Why would you get buccal fat removal? Was it minor?


Yeah, it's a minor (and cheap) procedure that serves to COMPLEMENT prominent cheeks. It just amplifies the hollow cheeks effect a bit. Done alone, I don't think it makes a big differences without prominent zygos.


----------



## poopoohead (Jul 4, 2022)

are you happy?


----------



## Kroker (Jul 4, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> This is a new treatment for hair. It is for people who prefer not to take DHT blockers orally, due to the severe side effects. In this procedure, the substance gets directly injected into your sculp, thus preventing it from going through your blood stream. In other words, it is placed right where it should be.
> Think of it as microneedling with a drug in it.


Should it be done regularly to keep the gains?

Where can you get it? And how much have you paid for it?


What NW were you before doing it? And how much did it regrow your hair?


Please answer all the questions. Thanks


----------



## Returnofthemack (Jul 4, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> Custom. Material is called PEEK. Cost around $6000. Aim for a maxillofacial surgeon.


Where did you get this done? Who was the surgeon?


----------



## Meteor21 (Jul 4, 2022)

Don't let them goad you into posting pics of yourself, OP


----------



## CristianT (Jul 4, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> Procedures done over the years:
> - Rhinoplasty
> - Body hair reduction (laser)
> - Teeth whitening
> ...


"7". Sure buddy and I am the Pope from Rome. Post pics and let us see.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 4, 2022)

CristianT said:


> Post pics and let us see.


ironic


----------



## Deleted member 18361 (Jul 4, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> Yeah, it's a minor (and cheap) procedure that serves to COMPLEMENT prominent cheeks. It just amplifies the hollow cheeks effect a bit. Done alone, I don't think it makes a big differences without prominent zygos.


how much fat was removed?


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 4, 2022)

No Pics No care, Show us Your tits after boob job


----------



## Germania (Jul 4, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> Procedures done over the years:
> - Rhinoplasty
> - Body hair reduction (laser)
> - Teeth whitening
> ...


Can you tell me about body hair reduction? I'm thinking about going on test, which makes most people grow more body hair. Chest is sexy, but shoulders and back are no go. I'm not extremely hairy, but I have to shave my shoulders and upper back, which is extremely annoying.


----------



## Virgin at 29 😔 (Jul 4, 2022)

Why do u niggas attack him? Who cares if hes a 6 or 7 jfl get a life faggots. He looks better than before so

@StreegeReturn


----------



## Donc0ck (Jul 4, 2022)

Which dimensions did you change with your jaw implant ? Only withd or also vertical length?


----------



## Deleted member 7073 (Jul 4, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> Assuming you're talking about the zygos, the brand is Radiesse. Wonderful results. No bad effects or complications, not even temporarily. It is typically (and I guess, best) done by a maxillofacial surgeon with experience in facial aesthetics.


No I was more interested in the upper eyelid filler. Should've clarified.


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jul 4, 2022)

giga bluepill list


----------



## khvirgin (Jul 4, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> I am new here. I didn't know that posting pics for such a thread was deemed mandatory by some.


it's not but most people here dont do shit so someone getting a jaw implant is huge, you could just post the pics of your jaw.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 4, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> it's not but most people here dont do shit so someone getting a jaw implant is huge, you could just post the pics of your jaw.


alot of people are getting jaw implants, but are getting mediocre smv boosts and wont post results because theyre too ashamed


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> alot of people are getting jaw implants, but are getting mediocre smv boosts and wont post results because theyre too ashamed


Jaw implant is a meme for angularity. Its good for width tho if you’re a narrowcdl


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 4, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> Procedures done over the years:
> - Rhinoplasty
> - Body hair reduction (laser)
> - Teeth whitening
> ...


Why did you get a second rhino what complications you have from the first procedure?

Is it true nose is way weaker after a revision?

Is your columella straight and is it easy to correct if it's been made crooked from first procedure?


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 4, 2022)

How have eyebrow fillers made your UEE less can you explain a bit more?

Has it made your eyebrows pop out from a side profile view? Like bigger browridge?


----------



## Foreverbrad (Jul 4, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> - Zygo bones augmentation with fillers (recurring)
> - Eyebrow fillers to make eyes hooded (recurring)
> - Botox to lower eyebrow level (recurring)


How exactly do you describe these procedures to whoever does then, what kind of professional do you go to to have them, and how can you tell that they have a clue what they're doing (most filler and Botox are done on foids, should doctor have experience with men?)


----------



## khvirgin (Jul 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> alot of people are getting jaw implants, but are getting mediocre smv boosts and wont post results because theyre too ashamed


I dont see why would they be ashamed, maybe they set their expectations too high
Most people won't ascend, looksmaxing is about improving, being the best version of yourself should be enough and should be realistic


----------



## your smile (Jul 4, 2022)

no pics no cares


----------



## Chad1212 (Jul 4, 2022)

No pics = tales


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 4, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Why did you get a second rhino what complications you have from the first procedure?
> 
> Is it true nose is way weaker after a revision?
> 
> Is your columella straight and is it easy to correct if it's been made crooked from first procedure?


Feels like most people get 2 rhinos ngl.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 4, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Feels like most people get 2 rhinos ngl.


Yeh seems like it
Have you had 2?

It's coz no one knows what they should get first time and trust blue pilled surgeons it seems


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 4, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Yeh seems like it
> Have you had 2?
> 
> It's coz no one knows what they should get first time and trust blue pilled surgeons it seems


No just 1 and thinking of a second tbh. It fixed most of my flaws tho and it fits my pheno so idk if i should go for a « whiter » nose or nah. More like the tip. Basically getting a prettyboy nose like gaia which may fuck me over or keeping my masc nose.

I wanna get custom infras and maybe sarpe, and botox for uee. And i will probably be irl solid chad.
I would never do fillers around the eyes. Risk of blindness is serious


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 4, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> No just 1 and thinking of a second tbh. It fixed most of my flaws tho and it fits my pheno so idk if i should go for a « whiter » nose or nah. More like the tip. Basically getting a prettyboy nose like gaia which may fuck me over or keeping my masc nose.
> 
> I wanna get custom infras and maybe sarpe, and botox for uee. And i will probably be irl solid chad.
> I would never do fillers around the eyes. Risk of blindness is serious


Yeah is your Columella straight?
Tbh I'd like a whiter nose personally some ppl here say my nose is too wide still
Mainly coz my lips are on narrower side

Nice man what's sarpe? Is it relating to under eye area
I need work there too- custom infras or day grafting under eye or even under eye fillers (unsure coz migration risks)
Botox under eyes I'm considering too
Don't think many places will allow us to do it though- would results literally only last 3 months though?


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 4, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Yeah is your Columella straight?
> Tbh I'd like a whiter nose personally some ppl here say my nose is too wide still
> Mainly coz my lips are on narrower side
> 
> ...


Sarpe widen lips a bit and nose tip - my nose too narrow naturally - 
My columna is straight its a successfull rhino but still swollen ye.

Botox is mainly for uee. 
If you get custom infras you will fix orbital
Vectors, hollow under eyes, and droppy lower eyelid at once. But only if customs


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 4, 2022)

N


StreegeReturn said:


> Sarpe widen lips a bit and nose tip - my nose too narrow naturally -
> My columna is straight its a successfull rhino but still swollen ye.
> 
> Botox is mainly for uee.
> ...


Nice bro, tempted to get a rhino

Yeah I will or b's get the Botox just don't wanna have to get it every 3 months to fix the UEE issue

How much are custom infras roughly bro?
I have this problem it's my biggest failo my eye area


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 4, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> N
> 
> Nice bro, tempted to get a rhino
> 
> ...


Depends where you get them. But anywhere around 5-10k. Pagnoni is a scammer ngl charges 12k for a piece of plastic.

Well, botox can last upto 6 months and you decide from there if the uee fix ascends your smv enough or nah. I probably will only do it once because my uee is minimal now and i don’t think it will ascend me much. More like an aspie perfectionnist trait.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 4, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Depends where you get them. But anywhere around 5-10k. Pagnoni is a scammer ngl charges 12k for a piece of plastic.
> 
> Well, botox can last upto 6 months and you decide from there if the uee fix ascends your smv enough or nah. I probably will only do it once because my uee is minimal now and i don’t think it will ascend me much. More like an aspie perfectionnist trait.


I would get them under eyes to fully get rid of hollowness
I have dark circles there I know it probably won't get rid of them tbh but will get them sorted too with other procedures

Yeah I never noticed your UEE being bad
My eyelid exposure is asymmetric so may do Botox once to see then continue if it really ascends me

Been reading how injectors are refusing to do on eyebrows though..


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 4, 2022)

poopoohead said:


> are you happy?


For the moment, yes. A big confidence boost.


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 4, 2022)

Kroker said:


> Should it be done regularly to keep the gains?
> 
> Where can you get it? And how much have you paid for it?
> 
> ...


Yes, it is a lifetime commitment. But the number of sessions decreases with time, depending on your progress. Also it varies a lot from clinic to clinic. Some say every 3-4 months, others play it safe and do a session every 2 months (or they just want to maximize their gains). Either way, it costs around $100-150 per session (though top tier doctors could charge 300-400... But that's useless, cause after all it's the same thing wherever you do it, so aim for the cheaper place as long as they're legit dermatologists).
Luckily, I wasn't at an advanced Norwood stage, I guess somewhere between 1 and 2. So I didnt need minoxidile nor oral finasteride. I have noticed some regrowth, but it will need more time for more effects to start showing (I've been at it for around 5 months).


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 4, 2022)

Germania said:


> Can you tell me about body hair reduction? I'm thinking about going on test, which makes most people grow more body hair. Chest is sexy, but shoulders and back are no go. I'm not extremely hairy, but I have to shave my shoulders and upper back, which is extremely annoying.


It will require a number of sessions, I guess around 4-6 if you're not too hairy. The results are indeed effective, especially if you have dark hair. Don't expect a complete wipe off, but a significant reduction will indeed happen.


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 4, 2022)

Donc0ck said:


> Which dimensions did you change with your jaw implant ? Only withd or also vertical length?


Both, though width more. When you increase width, the ramus will have to be longer by default. Also did slight chin projection to achieve better philtrum to chin ratio.


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 4, 2022)

tesseract said:


> how much fat was removed?


Just enough. you dont want to remove too much otherwise it would be counterproductive.


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 4, 2022)

Bumface33 said:


> No I was more interested in the upper eyelid filler. Should've clarified.


That's even simpler. Takes literally two minutes. Fills the eyebrows as much as you want to hide upper eyelids. Cost just $500, and the doctor said that in the eye area is blessed since it can hold fillers around 2 years, 3-4 years in some cases. So that's just like.... $200 a year, or less than $20 a month to improve your most important aestethic factor. Luckily, I have a positive canthalt tilt, almond eyes, and thick eyebrows that are low-set, so this helped a lot in achieving the desired hunter eyes look.


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 4, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Why did you get a second rhino what complications you have from the first procedure?
> 
> Is it true nose is way weaker after a revision?
> 
> Is your columella straight and is it easy to correct if it's been made crooked from first procedure?


Problem with first procedure is that the doctor deviated the symptom which caused breathing difficulties. Had to fix that (second doctor was ENT not plastic). Also first doctor took too much cartilage from the tip which caused it to sag, so the ENT also had to do some fat grafting to lift it again. The two surgeries were 10 years apart, so there was nothing as a weaker nose in my case....


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 4, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> How have eyebrow fillers made your UEE less can you explain a bit more?
> 
> Has it made your eyebrows pop out from a side profile view? Like bigger browridge?


It fills the fat under your eyebrow, so it pushes them lower


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 4, 2022)

Foreverbrad said:


> How exactly do you describe these procedures to whoever does then, what kind of professional do you go to to have them, and how can you tell that they have a clue what they're doing (most filler and Botox are done on foids, should doctor have experience with men?)


You just go to the corresponding doctor. Just google "which type of surgeon is most qualified for Procedure X". These days, doctors are aware that many men are seeking plastic surgery, so they are actually equally advertising services to men.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 4, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> It fills the fat under your eyebrow, so it pushes them lower


Is that not very similar to upper eyelid fillers then? Why not get UE fillersinstead?


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 4, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> Problem with first procedure is that the doctor deviated the symptom which caused breathing difficulties. Had to fix that (second doctor was ENT not plastic). Also first doctor took too much cartilage from the tip which caused it to sag, so the ENT also had to do some fat grafting to lift it again. The two surgeries were 10 years apart, so there was nothing as a weaker nose in my case....


My Columella is crooked to right
But bridge is straight and as. A result on nostril is slightly bigger
I'd like my nostrils a bit narrower and sharper too
Side profile I'm happy with though
Tempted but not sure if it's worth forking out 5k for potential minimal increase, it will improve harmony tbh


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 4, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Is that not very similar to upper eyelid fillers then? Why not get UE fillersinstead?


If you visualize it, that would make things worse. You want to hide the UE, not make it bigger.


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 4, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> My Columella is crooked to right
> But bridge is straight and as. A result on nostril is slightly bigger
> I'd like my nostrils a bit narrower and sharper too
> Side profile I'm happy with though
> Tempted but not sure if it's worth forking out 5k for potential minimal increase, it will improve harmony tbh


Nose is one of the least important aspects of your face, unless significantly bad. I'd recommend doing it in some cheaper countries, like Mexico, Turkey, whatever. I think you'd find lots of top-tier surgeons who would do it for $1500 or something like that. You'd also enjoy a little trap in parallel.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jul 4, 2022)

I am expert in rating. Send me a picture, i will rate and keep it 100% confidential.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jul 4, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> Assuming you're talking about the zygos, the brand is Radiesse. Wonderful results. No bad effects or complications, not even temporarily. It is typically (and I guess, best) done by a maxillofacial surgeon with experience in facial aesthetics.


Damn, my surgeon also wanted me to get radiesse for the cheeks. I was too scared because its not dissolvable.
Did you also notice big swelling after the injection? How is the effect compared to normal filler? I heard its less voluminizing and more collagen stimulating...


----------



## Germania (Jul 4, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> It will require a number of sessions, I guess around 4-6 if you're not too hairy. The results are indeed effective, especially if you have dark hair. Don't expect a complete wipe off, but a significant reduction will indeed happen.


Which laser did you use? I've heard the alexandrite laser is the best.
I have dark body hair, yes, but I'm currently on MT2 + tanning and therefore have quite dark skin. Can the result be worse because of this?


----------



## Deleted member 15669 (Jul 4, 2022)

nigga making an AMA thread acting like hes doing us a favor 
doesnt even post pics jfl


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 4, 2022)

Germania said:


> Which laser did you use? I've heard the alexandrite laser is the best.
> I have dark body hair, yes, but I'm currently on MT2 + tanning and therefore have quite dark skin. Can the result be worse because of this?


Cant give advice on this because I did this like 10 years ago. I think laser technology might have drastically changed since then.


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 4, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> Damn, my surgeon also wanted me to get radiesse for the cheeks. I was too scared because its not dissolvable.
> Did you also notice big swelling after the injection? How is the effect compared to normal filler? I heard its less voluminizing and more collagen stimulating...


Oh no, it is indeed dissolvable. There is something called hyaluronidase enzyme, which dissolves the fillers very quickly should the results end up wrong for one reason or another. And yes, there was big swelling, but it only lasted a day.


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 4, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> I am expert in rating. Send me a picture, i will rate and keep it 100% confidential.


I really dont feel comfortable bro. It's just my personality, no other reason. But thanks.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 4, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> If you visualize it, that would make things worse. You want to hide the UE, not make it bigger.


I'll consider it, I was thinking of getting Botox on eyebrows that lower upper eyelid exposure Significantly








Hunter Eye Area with BOTOX to fix Upper Eyelid Exposure?


I thought Botox for eye area was cope but @ascentium posted his eye ascention which he achieved with Botox alone to lower the brow. **edit: these are not my eyes** Before: He asked the doctor this: “showed her a morph of myself with the brow dropped, and described the ‘hooded eyes’ effect...




looksmax.org


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 4, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> I'll consider it, I was thinking of getting Botox on eyebrows that lower upper eyelid exposure Significantly


Yes, I did that. it definitely makes a difference. But the results will only last like a few months. You'll have to do it 2-3 times a year.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 4, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> Yes, I did that. it definitely makes a difference. But the results will only last like a few months. You'll have to do it 2-3 times a year.


How come you did both Botox and fillers on eyebrows? (assuming both at same time) or were they are separate times say when the Botox wore off you got fillers

Yes that may be a bit too expensive


----------



## Pumanator (Jul 4, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> Procedures done over the years:
> - Rhinoplasty
> - Body hair reduction (laser)
> - Teeth whitening
> ...


What was the price of each surgery?
What was individual procedure gave the best 
Results and what was a waste of money?
How was the recovery of each surgery?
Why did you choose implants over osteotomie?
Do you also softmax? (Gym, Skincare etc)
How did you decide what to get? Own decision or did a surgeon decide for you/ helped you?
How are the dutesteride microinjections? Do you do it yourself or do you visit a place every few weeks.


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 4, 2022)

Pumanator said:


> What was the price of each surgery?
> What was individual procedure gave the best
> Results and what was a waste of money?
> How was the recovery of each surgery?
> ...


- Rhinoplasty - $1800
- Body hair reduction (laser) - this was like 10 years ago... prices were a lot less I guess, and I got some big discounted package as I remember...
- Teeth whitening - $500
- Eyesight surgery (LASIK) - $1850
- Gynecomastia (glands excision) - $3500
- Submental liposuction - $2000
- Jaw implant - $6000
- Buccal fat removal - $1000
- Zygo bones augmentation with fillers (recurring) - $500 recurring every 1-1.5 years
- Eyebrow fillers to make eyes hooded (recurring) - $500 recurring every 2-3 years
- Botox to lower eyebrow level (recurring) - $300 2 times a year
- Hair Dudasteride microinjections (recurring) - $150 every 2 months


I would say the most impactful, especailly given how easy and cheap it is, is the eyebrows fillers. Gave proper hooded eyes (hunter eyes since I also have a positive canthal tilt and almond shape). 
Zygos augmentation was also very impactful. Cheap and quick and safe, it gave me some hollow cheeks. 
And of course, there is the jaw implant and submental liposuction. 

All recoveries were acceptable, except for rhino which as everyone knows takes many months, and the final results wont appear before 1-2 years. 
Also gynecomastia took a good number of weeks to fully recover. 


I indeed do softmaxxing. I use a retinol moisturizer daily for my face, I exfoliate it once a week, I take collagen supplements to keep the skin tight. I workout 3 times a week and follow a proper yet enjoyable diet. I also take care of my beard, eyebrows, etc. Also dress nice, like wearing polos/shirts instead of t-shirts/hoodies. 

I did the decisions to do surgeries, but I took the doctors' advice when they told me that something was not practical/needed.


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Jul 4, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> lmao exactly it's just western passport halo Russia is literally getting buried by sanctions bitches wanna leave and they're gonna latch on to anyone


Don’t tell that to @the BULL


----------



## the BULL (Jul 4, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Don’t tell that to @the BULL


ahahah it's not like he's saying that on purpose  saame could be said for your asian bitches and you know it.


----------



## lepo2317 (Jul 4, 2022)

I went from 3/10 to 9.5/10 by softmaxx
- nofap
- head stands for blood flow (hair regrowth)
- meditation
- showers
- started wiping my ass after taking a shit
- eating
- brushing teeth twice a day


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Jul 4, 2022)

the BULL said:


> ahahah it's not like he's saying that on purpose  saame could be said for your asian bitches and you know it.


I don’t try to deny it like you do though


----------



## the BULL (Jul 4, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> I don’t try to deny it like you do though


you're stupid. those girls still have unlimited options even for that. they wouldn't have sex with you if they didn't like your genetics


----------



## lasthope (Jul 4, 2022)

So do you needed Submental liposuction even while having a quite low body fat level? Was it a injectable liposuction?

Would you say buccal fat removale was worth it? Aren’t you afraid of worse aging because of that? 

Can you pm doctor where you get your dustaride injections? It’s quite a new technique so I don’t know any doctors in my are who do that 

Do you notice any side effects from this injections? Did you tried oral fin before?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 4, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> I dont see why would they be ashamed, maybe they set their expectations too high
> Most people won't ascend, looksmaxing is about improving, being the best version of yourself should be enough and should be realistic


That is exactly it. Peoplewho ascended flex their shit


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 4, 2022)

lasthope said:


> So do you needed Submental liposuction even while having a quite low body fat level? Was it a injectable liposuction?
> 
> Would you say buccal fat removale was worth it? Aren’t you afraid of worse aging because of that?
> 
> ...


Yes, submental lipo was worth it because no matter how much fat you lose, if you have a high level of fat cells under your chin, then they will just sag instead of disappear. It was a standard lipo -- under anasthesia and fat extracted through a liposuction tube. Had to put a band on my head for a few weeks, although only when you're at home.

Buccal fat removal complements prominent zygos. Done by itself, I wouldnt say it makes much of a difference. I'm not concerned about the future. I only care about looking good in my 30s. Might not wish to make it to my 40s... And anyway, if you dont remove much fat, it wouldnt be a problem. A well-experienced surgeon will know just how much to remove.

Dutasteride injections: I dont think it's approved if you're in the US... But here in Spain it's becoming popular. Just google it and you might find clinics nearby offering it. Just be careful of leeches who would offer the service but aren't well trained dermatologists.
So far, no side effects. Never took fina, and I think I never will.


----------



## fogdart (Jul 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> landing a date doesnt even mean shit. The fact that you think "landing a date every night" you were in russia for a week is just a joke. ill repeat it again, if youre not getting atleast 100+ likes first day with plenty of girls being super responsive regardless of the dumb shit you say or acting like a hoe, youre sub 7. Take it or leave it kid





6.5PSL said:


> Honestly most people that claim 7/10 are 5.5-6 at best


I highly disagree that 7s get 100+ likes in 24 hours. I have run both Amnesia and Salludon, who are forum 8s, in eastern Canada and none of them got 99+ likes in 24 hours. Inb4 ELO - I used the same ELO for Niko and Niko is the only person on this forum who got 99+ likes in less than 24 hours. @Biggdink also run Salludon and Larsanova in Western Canada and none of them got 99+ likes in 24 hours.


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 4, 2022)

I would also advise stopping smoking tobacco. Makes a huge difference for your teeth and face wrinkles.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 4, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> - Rhinoplasty - $1800
> - Body hair reduction (laser) - this was like 10 years ago... prices were a lot less I guess, and I got some big discounted package as I remember...
> - Teeth whitening - $500
> - Eyesight surgery (LASIK) - $1850
> ...


How old are you and where to get this cheap


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 4, 2022)

fogdart said:


> I highly disagree that 7s get 100+ likes in 24 hours. I have run both Amnesia and Salludon, who are forum 8s, in eastern Canada and none of them got 99+ likes in 24 hours. Inb4 ELO - I used the same ELO for Niko and Niko is the only person on this forum who got 99+ likes in less than 24 hours. @Biggdink also run Salludon and Larsanova in Western Canada and none of them got 99+ likes in 24 hours.


Tinder u need nt pics asf. Trust me their replues / dtf girls ratios would b higher than niko.


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 4, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> How old are you and where to get this cheap


I'm 32 now, but been looksmaxxing since I was 19. I got some of them in my home country (in the Middle East) and some after I moved to Spain.
If you're in the US, UK, etc. I highly suggest doing surgeries abroad. Given that it's cheaper, more people do it, which makes the doctors more experienced. Also, you get to enjoy some tourism on the way.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 4, 2022)

fogdart said:


> I highly disagree that 7s get 100+ likes in 24 hours. I have run both Amnesia and Salludon, who are forum 8s, in eastern Canada and none of them got 99+ likes in 24 hours. Inb4 ELO - I used the same ELO for Niko and Niko is the only person on this forum who got 99+ likes in less than 24 hours. @Biggdink also run Salludon and Larsanova in Western Canada and none of them got 99+ likes in 24 hours.


Niko isn't a technical chad either however it'll prove how much surgerymaxxing works if your phenoisnt desirable. Can run Miami too etc


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Niko isn't a technical chad either however it'll prove how much surgerymaxxing works if your phenoisnt desirable. Can run Miami too etc


Too much factors enter into play with tinder and its not what people here want at least the serious guys. Aka getting a better qol by halo


----------



## Marco Polo (Jul 4, 2022)

Can't take you seriously without atleast one bimax and LL in your resume


----------



## Pumanator (Jul 4, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> Yes, submental lipo was worth it because no matter how much fat you lose, if you have a high level of fat cells under your chin, then they will just sag instead of disappear. It was a standard lipo -- under anasthesia and fat extracted through a liposuction tube. Had to put a band on my head for a few weeks, although only when you're at home.
> 
> Buccal fat removal complements prominent zygos. Done by itself, I wouldnt say it makes much of a difference. I'm not concerned about the future. I only care about looking good in my 30s. Might not wish to make it to my 40s... And anyway, if you dont remove much fat, it wouldnt be a problem. A well-experienced surgeon will know just how much to remove.
> 
> ...


Do you know more about the mechanism of duta injections? As far as I know DHT causes hairloss due to the inflammation it causes. Lowering DHT fixes that. Local DHT injections is preferable due to the possible side effects of lowering DHT in body. Micro injections should be to low dose. Also once every few weeks should rise DHT levels to a normal one in a few days.

Can you also give some examples how your life changed due to surgery. To confirm or denial if blackpill and the lookism movement is right or aggravated.

Also how did your family, colleagues and friends react when you wanted to do surgery. Positive or negative or didn't care?


----------



## Pakicel (Jul 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> kek


The signature is sarcasm, right? You are ashamed of being black.


----------



## Kroker (Jul 4, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> Yes, it is a lifetime commitment. But the number of sessions decreases with time, depending on your progress. Also it varies a lot from clinic to clinic. Some say every 3-4 months, others play it safe and do a session every 2 months (or they just want to maximize their gains). Either way, it costs around $100-150 per session (though top tier doctors could charge 300-400... But that's useless, cause after all it's the same thing wherever you do it, so aim for the cheaper place as long as they're legit dermatologists).
> Luckily, I wasn't at an advanced Norwood stage, I guess somewhere between 1 and 2. So I didnt need minoxidile nor oral finasteride. I have noticed some regrowth, but it will need more time for more effects to start showing (I've been at it for around 5 months).


Do you have any sides? Because dut mesotherapy still goes systematic. 

Also which approach are you on? Every 2 months or 3-4 months?


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 4, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> How old are you and where to get this cheap


The true measure of improvement is in the way women start treating you. Heck, even men start treating you better. Whether you're 6.5 or 7, or whether you get 100+ matches in 23.99 hours, that doesn't matter. These are just numbers. *A change in behavior from women towards you is the most tangible indicator, *and I can confirm that surgerymaxxing has played a great role in that regard for me. For example, whenever I am in stores, I am most often greeted with smiles, and even blushing, from some of the clerks. I am also tolerated more, e.g. if I am a demanding customer, they wouldn't get annoyed. This wasn't the case at all before improving my appearance.


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 4, 2022)

Kroker said:


> Do you have any sides? Because dut mesotherapy still goes systematic.
> 
> Also which approach are you on? Every 2 months or 3-4 months?


No sides yet. First two sessions were once a month. Then every 2 months from there, until significant progress has been made, at which point you start doing it less frequently. There is no one universal treatment. Seek a doctor who is legit and does things in your best interest instead of trying to rip you off and you should do well.


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> alot of people are getting jaw implants, but are getting mediocre smv boosts and wont post results because theyre too ashamed


The reason why I've decided not to post anything, no matter how little, is because I don't want to take even 1% chance that things get abused like in the case of blackops2cel


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 4, 2022)

Pumanator said:


> Do you know more about the mechanism of duta injections? As far as I know DHT causes hairloss due to the inflammation it causes. Lowering DHT fixes that. Local DHT injections is preferable due to the possible side effects of lowering DHT in body. Micro injections should be to low dose. Also once every few weeks should rise DHT levels to a normal one in a few days.
> 
> Can you also give some examples how your life changed due to surgery. To confirm or denial if blackpill and the lookism movement is right or aggravated.
> 
> Also how did your family, colleagues and friends react when you wanted to do surgery. Positive or negative or didn't care?


Interesting questions.

I don't know technical details about the treatment. I just trusted the doctor. My only requirement was not to take anything oral. Scalp injections COULD still get into the blood, but not remotely close to the extent at which it gets with pills.

The blackpill is 100% true. Just take a walk on the street and observe people and their behaviors, and relate to everything discussed here (by wise people, not trolls or deluded people) and you'll notice that it's all true. In my case, I indeed noticed it, especially after improving my eye area. Much more often than before, I am getting looks from women when I am somewhere, women are much friendlier with me, etc. and I believe one of THE MOST IMPORTANT indicators that a woman fancies you is when *she laughs at any joke you make, NO MATTER HOW SILLY IT IS.* I have been witnessing this recently.
Note that I don't use online dating (and never will unless travelling somewhere for a few days), so I can't talk about that. But in real life, the way women treat me has drastically changed.

Regarding family and friends... I believe my slow approach has made it more digestible. Instead of doing all surgeries at once (which anyway is not practical and would cause a huge drop in your bank account, assuming you already have the money in the first place), I spaced it out across many many years. First surgery at 19, the last one just a few weeks ago (I am 32 now). Some of the procedures are not noticeable (e.g. eye fillers), whereas for other visible stuff like rhinoplasty, I would bullshit something like "it was causing me pain / breathing difficulties"... Most probably they just nodded and deeply understood that I was doing it for cosmetic purposes. So the important thing here is that you SHOULD NOT CARE. It will all pass in a few weeks and everyone will forget about it. DONT sacrifice your potential to have a better life just to spare a few days/weeks of awkwardness with your family/friends. DONT EVEN DISCUSS IT WITH THEM. They will say everything to scare you out of it (and some jealous friends would also demotivate you because they don't want you to become better looking than them, that's just human nature). Just go the doctor for an assessment, book a surgery date, go alone to the hospital, and have the surgery done. That's it. If for some reasons you cant go home right away afterwards (e.g. too much swelling/bruising/blood/etc.), just book a hotel room that's close to the hospital for a few days, use taxis, etc.


----------



## Meteor21 (Jul 4, 2022)

lepo2317 said:


> I went from 3/10 to 9.5/10 by softmaxx
> - nofap
> - head stands for blood flow (hair regrowth)
> - meditation
> ...


Noice!


----------



## Deleted member 18694 (Jul 4, 2022)

fogdart said:


> I highly disagree that 7s get 100+ likes in 24 hours. I have run both Amnesia and Salludon, who are forum 8s, in eastern Canada and none of them got 99+ likes in 24 hours. Inb4 ELO - I used the same ELO for Niko and Niko is the only person on this forum who got 99+ likes in less than 24 hours. @Biggdink also run Salludon and Larsanova in Western Canada and none of them got 99+ likes in 24 hours.





StreegeReturn said:


> Too much factors enter into play with tinder and its not what people here want at least the serious guys. Aka getting a better qol by halo





Yes I'll also testify I used Salludons photos in Canada and he got round 25 matches in 24 hours. Salludon is very good looking but his pictures are just bland. If he got more neurotypical photos it would be a LOT better.


----------



## russiancel (Jul 4, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> LOL WW is absolute fucking shit. Your tinder results will tell you your smv. ive seen him rate 6/10s while they go on tinder and do ass. If you arent getting 100+ likes your first day on tinder, consider yourself sub 7


I got 70 likes in first 24h. What psl i am


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 4, 2022)

russiancel said:


> I got 70 likes in first 24h. What psl i am


4.7 or 5


----------



## wollet2 (Jul 5, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> This forum fucking doesn’t get it
> 
> I ran salludon and Larsa on bumble, both did bad
> 
> ...


Post the twink. Doubt he would get rated 5 

Salludon is chad facially but hes prob small irl


----------



## ChristianChad (Jul 18, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> Submental liposuction


Did you do full liposuction? How has it helped?


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 18, 2022)

ChristianChad said:


> Did you do full liposuction? How has it helped?


I don't know what you mean by full, but basically the doctor removes as much as he can, but not too excessively to cause risk or non harmony.
It has tremendously helped. Because no matter how much you improve in other areas, you will still be subhuman if you don't remove submental fat.


----------



## bigjuicy (Jul 18, 2022)

these graycels getting more bolder everyday


----------



## joseph (Jul 20, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> This is a new treatment for hair. It is for people who prefer not to take DHT blockers orally, due to the severe side effects. In this procedure, the substance gets directly injected into your sculp, thus preventing it from going through your blood stream. In other words, it is placed right where it should be.
> Think of it as microneedling with a drug in it.


Can it regrow temples?


----------



## sanchez451 (Jul 23, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> Yes, I did that. it definitely makes a difference. But the results will only last like a few months. You'll have to do it 2-3 times a year.


Sounds really good, is it noticeable that there’s a change in your eyebrows at the end of the few months? Or does continuously doing it keep consistently looking the same year round?


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 23, 2022)

sanchez451 said:


> Sounds really good, is it noticeable that there’s a change in your eyebrows at the end of the few months? Or does continuously doing it keep consistently looking the same year round?


It's better to wait until the effect is completely over to give the eyebrow muscles a break. Otherwise you could get atrophy. Luckily in my case they werent that high so the change wasn't too noticeable.


----------



## LMSMaxxer (Jul 23, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> *Please don't ask me to share picture*s, locations, etc. Only ask me about costs, recovery, impact, etc.


----------



## sanchez451 (Jul 24, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> It's better to wait until the effect is completely over to give the eyebrow muscles a break. Otherwise you could get atrophy. Luckily in my case they werent that high so the change wasn't too noticeable.


Oh I see. But wouldn’t atrophy do the same thing as lowering the eyebrows. I just assume you’ll lose your eyebrow expressions.


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 24, 2022)

sanchez451 said:


> Oh I see. But wouldn’t atrophy do the same thing as lowering the eyebrows. I just assume you’ll lose your eyebrow expressions.


It will relax it a bit but won't make it dead. For example instead of rising 5cm it will still rise like 3cm


----------



## 5ft1 (Jul 24, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> I am new here. I didn't know that posting pics for such a thread was deemed mandatory by some.


It’s common sense
Post is useless


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 24, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> - Rhinoplasty - $1800
> - Body hair reduction (laser) - this was like 10 years ago... prices were a lot less I guess, and I got some big discounted package as I remember...
> - Teeth whitening - $500
> - Eyesight surgery (LASIK) - $1850
> ...


What do I say if I want eyebrow fillers like where is the filler injected on the eyebrow? Middle or 3 points- each side of the eyebrow and the middle of eyebrow?

I really need this tbh
Had upper eyelid fillers but didnt make a huge difference

I have high set eyebrows I think though, would Botox be better you think for my case or even both? I can send pics if u want to see them for visual


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 24, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> What do I say if I want eyebrow fillers like where is the filler injected on the eyebrow? Middle or 3 points- each side of the eyebrow and the middle of eyebrow?
> 
> I really need this tbh
> Had upper eyelid fillers but didnt make a huge difference
> ...


Yes botox indeed helps in lowering them.

As for the fillers, it's the area under the eyebrows... I dont know what it's called exactly... It's that gap space between the eyebrow and upper eyelid...


----------



## epictroll (Jul 24, 2022)

who do you go to for fillers? I feel it’d be hard to find a filler expert who understands male aesthetics to do zygos properly, and not end up gayfaced.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 24, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> Yes botox indeed helps in lowering them.
> 
> As for the fillers, it's the area under the eyebrows... I dont know what it's called exactly... It's that gap space between the eyebrow and upper eyelid...


Yeah that gap is where they do upper
eyelid fillers
They don't inject the filler into the actual upper eyelid haha
Ive had that done, one eye looks great the other one my eyelid is a double eyelid potentially ptosis? So I don't like result there- so may get the Botox on eyebrows

does the Botox last around 6 months?


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 24, 2022)

epictroll said:


> who do you go to for fillers? I feel it’d be hard to find a filler expert who understands male aesthetics to do zygos properly, and not end up gayfaced.


Went for a maxillofacial surgeon with specialty in facial aesthetics


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 24, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Yeah that gap is where they do upper
> eyelid fillers
> They don't inject the filler into the actual upper eyelid haha
> Ive had that done, one eye looks great the other one my eyelid is a double eyelid potentially ptosis? So I don't like result there- so may get the Botox on eyebrows
> ...


Depends on the person, but usually 3-6 months. But with repetition, it will become closer to 6 months if that wasn't the case initially.


----------



## ThisLifeKillsMe (Jul 24, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> Custom. Material is called PEEK. Cost around $6000. Aim for a maxillofacial surgeon.


Who exactly was the surgeon (pm me if you want). 


Was your result on a level like this?


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 24, 2022)

ThisLifeKillsMe said:


> Who exactly was the surgeon (pm me if you want).
> 
> 
> Was your result on a level like this?
> ...



Which country do you live in?

And in my case it wasn't a complete transformation. I already had a straight and forward projected mandible, and a long ramus. I just needed some angularity in the gonials, and to make the chin a bit longer to achieve a better ratio with the philtrum. Also made the chin more angular instead of round to get that trapezium shape.


----------



## ThisLifeKillsMe (Jul 24, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> Which country do you live in?
> 
> And in my case it wasn't a complete transformation. I already had a straight and forward projected mandible, and a long ramus. I just needed some angularity in the gonials, and to make the chin a bit longer to achieve a better ratio with the philtrum. Also made the chin more angular instead of round to get that trapezium shape.


In Germany but I'm ready to travel.


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 24, 2022)

ThisLifeKillsMe said:


> In Germany but I'm ready to travel.



Then a trip to Spain should be very easy. Google custom jaw implants in spain (better if you translate to spanish first) and you'll get many clinics offering it.
I don't like to recommend a particular place because if anything goes wrong...


----------



## aga04 (Jul 30, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> Eyesight surgery (LASIK)


how long did it take for you to recover and what was the recovery process? 
were you scared of complications and how high is the safe percentage?


----------



## lasthope (Jul 30, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> Went for a maxillofacial surgeon with specialty in facial aesthetics


Can you pm surgeon pls


----------



## ThisLifeKillsMe (Jul 30, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> Then a trip to Spain should be very easy. Google custom jaw implants in spain (better if you translate to spanish first) and you'll get many clinics offering it.
> I don't like to recommend a particular place because if anything goes wrong...


Please I beg you PM me the name I need a reliable, cheap surgeon. We're all in the same boat here, please help a brother out. 

No matter who's the surgeon something can always go wrong anyways.


----------



## user47283 (Jul 30, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> Procedures done over the years:
> - Rhinoplasty
> - Body hair reduction (laser)
> - Teeth whitening
> ...


did the buccal fat removal make a diff


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 30, 2022)

aga04 said:


> how long did it take for you to recover and what was the recovery process?
> were you scared of complications and how high is the safe percentage?



First, note that this was 8 years ago. Things now might be more advanced, or there might be different techniques. 

It took a couple of months to recover, but it's a gradual process. First few days you'd have very blurred vision and you'll need to lubricate frequently. Then this gradually decreases over the weeks. 

Be careful not to take a blow on your eyes in the first few months. Avoid contact sports and swimming. 

I don't think it's a risky procedure, because it's mostly automated by a standardized machine. You just need to find a doctor who has a good reputation. 

It's one of the best things I've ever done. 8 years forward, and I still have 20/20 vision.


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 30, 2022)

lasthope said:


> Can you pm surgeon pls







__





Facial Implants - Birbe Clinic


Facial Implants What are facial implants? If what you are looking for is a definitive increase as well as reversible of an area of the face, such as




birbe.org






And here is the particular web page for this procedure:




__





Facial Implants - Birbe Clinic


Facial Implants What are facial implants? If what you are looking for is a definitive increase as well as reversible of an area of the face, such as




birbe.org


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 30, 2022)

ThisLifeKillsMe said:


> Please I beg you PM me the name I need a reliable, cheap surgeon. We're all in the same boat here, please help a brother out.
> 
> No matter who's the surgeon something can always go wrong anyways.



Sure, that's why I made this thread in the first place.
Here:




__





Facial Implants - Birbe Clinic


Facial Implants What are facial implants? If what you are looking for is a definitive increase as well as reversible of an area of the face, such as




birbe.org






btw, the $6000 quote I gave was a bit inaccurate. That was for the jaw only (i.e. the ramus/gonial area). When I asked for a chin implant too, they added $2000 to the bill (but I think that was the price because it became kind of a package... If you ask for a chin implant alone, I believe it would be more than 2000)


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Jul 30, 2022)

chinpilled said:


> did the buccal fat removal make a diff



Yes, it's a subtle but noticeable difference, as long as you have prominent zygos


----------



## aga04 (Jul 30, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> 20/20 vision.


you mean you have perfect vision, right?
thanks for the respone btw bro


----------



## Wallenberg (Aug 15, 2022)

socialcirclecel said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the clinic you went to? You sent me another clinic.


----------



## UnderTheKnife (Aug 15, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Is this the clinic you went to? You sent me another clinic.


check dm


----------

